
Bdellovibrio, the cannibalistic drug coming to humanity’s rescue (2016) - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/one-cannibalistic-bacteria-is-coming-to-save-us-from-its-drug-resistant-brethren/
======
hlieberman
I'm also not clear how this is terribly different from phage therapy, except
that it uses a bateria instead of a bacteriophage. (And that there are
bacteriophages that target gram-positive bacteria.)

------
M_Grey
Just a small correction, that's not a drug, but an organism.

~~~
Turing_Machine
I wouldn't call it "cannibalistic", either. From what I'm reading, it doesn't
prey on its own kind, but rather on other types of bacteria. Humans prey on
other mammals, but we don't usually call that cannibalism.

~~~
M_Grey
Good point. It would be, for us, a predatory symbiotic organism I think.

